# Does any one have a Palomino?



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a golden palomino and I wanted to know how many people like them or have one.


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

I used to have a palomino that would be super dappled in winter and more gold in spring.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

As of this winter we no longer have one. Ours was dappled  i like them but i look better on a black, lol.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yup I do! Love them! Though she may be gold champagne I'm fixing to test her. : D

















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Yup. My boy Charlie is a very golden pali haha


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have 2 Palomino's
Rawhide my fox trotter..He golden in the summer and light in the winter.


Then there is Mr.Mo He is a grade that seems to pace. Good hubby horse...He stay dark year round and dapples out in the winter.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

My mare who kicked some butt today at our 3rd jackpot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RiskyFilly (Oct 15, 2011)

We also have Palominos! One is an AQHA Palomino Roan Stallion and the other is a Palomino Roan Tobiano filly. I personally love any dilute =]

Dusty, My boy =]









Miss Lily


----------



## NeighAngel (Feb 14, 2013)

I do not (nor have I ever) owned one...but boy do I love them!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I made a FB page for my horse! =)


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

how do you add pictures?


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Yep! This is our girl!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

daystar88 said:


> how do you add pictures?



In a reply if you hit advanced reply and look at the bar on top you can hit the paperclip and then either put in a URL or load one from your personal files


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Daaaayum BRL that is one gorgeous mare...and she throws awesome babies looks like too haha


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

We have two:

Flash:


















And Nugget:


















And both are for sale


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I need Nugget. Really, I do. I hope he likes snuggles.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Pee colored horses. :rofl: :rofl: Since a friend commented that's what palominos reminded her of I can't stop thinking that :lol: 

My oldest son's mare -


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

He loves snuggles. Really loves snuggles. He's can be hard to catch but hes a really good little man. He's about 4 ish, he's been to some shows and placed well. Fell asleep in my lap at a show. 

More Nugget spam:


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ahh nugget is soo adorable
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I have 3. On the left is Casper, a palomino leopard Araloosa and my personal riding horse with my son aboard, and on the right is Chili, a solid Araloosa, with my grandson aboard - both are novice riders...










Then there is Peanut, my other palomino leopard Araloosa, who is on the left in this picture...


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Yep, I have one. Love her to death. It's funny. I never cared fore them much, but when I was looking for a horse, all of a sudden, i HAD to have one! Luckily, I got a good one!!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Very nice looking mare CustomCanines
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you. That was on her second birthday - I can't wait for SPRING!!!!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

No doubt!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yup i have a gelding and my trainer has a gelding and a mare  love them. Can't post pictures from my phone though :/


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I love pallys, they're my favorite color!! Here's "my" pally girls. First is Cheyenne she will be 5 in May and her little half sister Tequila will be 2 in June. Beautiful pallys everyone!

Cheyenne!









Tequila!


----------



## horsesgs (Feb 4, 2013)

i have one but he looks white! (well not in the picture)


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

how do you post photos?


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I love Palominos!! I leased a Palomino mare for a bit, she could jump the moon... Unfortantley we didn't end up "clicking" very well :?


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

how do you post pictures?


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok, I'm trying to post a picture.

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/487425_496053077096841_471641638_n.jpg


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

This is one way to get pictures! Well, This is another picture of Day Star! <3
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/735123_495748717127277_215753450_n.jpg


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

We have one that is just a broodmare - the second one is the mare that was my main trail horse, ended up selling her to help buy a cutting horse! But I've always loved the Paly's..I'm blonde so I love that we match


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I used to have one... Her name was Sarah....


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm so happy I can now uplaod pictures!! well, here are some pictures of my horse Day Star <3


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow, gorgeous horses everyone! Love the colour and have one for myself since last year :0) Here is my girl "Sunshine":


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

This is Luke he's not mine he's my father-in-laws but I absolutely adore him every chance I get I ride him <3. I've always wanted a palomino though I think there stunning!


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

Everyone has such great pictures!


----------



## Jenni101 (May 30, 2010)

I have one 'Sooty' Palomino qh gelding. And had one other palomino. Chex my sooty palomino changes color so much. Summer he's a metallic burnt orange with a silver mane and tail, and in the fall winter he turns in a darker color with lots of black dun marks, dapples and a faded out dorsal stripe.
















That's Chex this winter.


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a pally tobiano filly... she's a TWH and will be trained this spring


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

You sure he's not a Dunalino? Usually a pally with dun markings is called a dunalino



Jenni101 said:


> I have one 'Sooty' Palomino qh gelding. And had one other palomino. Chex my sooty palomino changes color so much. Summer he's a metallic burnt orange with a silver mane and tail, and in the fall winter he turns in a darker color with lots of black dun marks, dapples and a faded out dorsal stripe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jenni101 (May 30, 2010)

mysticdragon72
I was told he was many colors but I'm not even to sure what to call him. He's registered as a Palomino. His sire is a Red Dun and his mom was a burnt orange palomino with a silver mane and tail.


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

Well the only way to know for sure is to test but he's definitely not just pally IMO he looks to me to be a Dunalino... basically a palomino with dun and based on his sire and dam that would be right. He's beautiful regardless of his color! 

As far as what he's registered as, I'm pretty sure Dunalino isn't a choice for the colors to pick when registering with AQHA... I'm assuming of course that's what he is, sorry if that is incorrect.


----------



## Jenni101 (May 30, 2010)

Makes alot of sense. He does have alot of different color characteristics. He is pretty interesting to watch change in color.


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's my Palomino Tobiano SSH filly from last November.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

This is my boy Biscuit. He is a 12 year old Quarter Horse. He is not dark gold. His sire is dark gold and his dam was lighter like he is.


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

Heres some pictures of my past mare. She was around 4, we thought she was a QH/walker mix. Such a good trail horse, just not an arena worker. Could let anyone ride her out on the trails, and never spooked, even when the other older horses in the group did. 
(winter)
















(summer)









After a neighboring farm was done with their halloween hay ride set up they let us use it. (They already let us ride everywhere else on their land, so why not!) There was a lot of 'scary' things, and she never flinched, even when the other props moved.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Jenni101 said:


> I have one 'Sooty' Palomino qh gelding. And had one other palomino. Chex my sooty palomino changes color so much. Summer he's a metallic burnt orange with a silver mane and tail, and in the fall winter he turns in a darker color with lots of black dun marks, dapples and a faded out dorsal stripe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I see a side view of him and a pic of his dorsal?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

This is my favourite photo showing Twiggy's goofball face.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

mysticdragon your filly is stunning!!


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Ponies said:


> Heres some pictures of my past mare. She was around 4, we thought she was a QH/walker mix. Such a good trail horse, just not an arena worker. Could let anyone ride her out on the trails, and never spooked, even when the other older horses in the group did.
> (winter)
> 
> 
> ...


Please oh please if you're going to use a tie down use a breast collar and at the very least run the tie down underneath the breast collar.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Here are our 3.
First is my little guy in front and my trainers mare shotgun behind him.
second and third are chrome my boy. 
last is my trainers john lyons demo horse/rope horse/show horse. He is APHA and too smart for his britches lol.

eta- chrome is a mini version of ranger matching blaze and hind socks hah.


----------



## Roswellgirl13 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a palomino gelding who turns 3 today, and he is the best horse in the world. He is a quarter horse 14.2 hands and is a white palomino. He gets more golden during the summer but when it's winter he is really white. His one and only foal was born 1 week ago. He bred to a bay mare, and they produced a Smokey Black filly with a huge blaze just like dad. I love the color and the horses most of the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

